

Nobody moves to North Dakota - JacobAldridge
http://www.forbes.com/2010/06/04/migration-moving-wealthy-interactive-counties-map.html/

======
hga
I didn't check every county but is also looks like very few are moving out. A
stable population in a state like it is not all that bad a thing.

For the saddest example, look at Wayne County, Michigan, which includes
Detroit (SE corner, one up from the southern border).

